# FreeBSD keeps rebooting!



## ForTozs (Jun 17, 2012)

Hello. I'm a complete noob here. 

I had install*ed* FreeBSD for the first time this weekend on a Dell Mini. I had it running with gnome installed. I had to make my own driver for the wireless network card and I think my wireless configuration is at the root of the problem. If only I could get to my /etc/rc.config file! 

I left the computer on last night before bed while it was installing VLC. I had also modified the wifi settings in the /etc/rc.conf file without testing with a restart (doh!). When I woke up it was turned off. Upon restart I received the message below. I can't even reinstall the OS with my USB key for some reason. I've tried booting regular, single user, verbose, etc. but nothing works. 

I'm afraid I've broken the computer! Can someone tell me how to get back into my system? Thanks.

Jason


```
trap number = 12
panic: page fault
cpuid = 0
KDB: stack backtrace
#0 0cx0a4b157 at kdb_backtrace+0x47
#1 0xc0a186b7 at panic+0x117
...
...
Automatic reboot in 15 seconds - press a key on the console to abort
```


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 17, 2012)

Please be specific about what exactly happens in single user mode.  If it panics there, most likely there is a hardware problem.

Otherwise, boot in single user mode.
`# mount -u /`
`# mount -a`
Edit rc.conf.


----------



## ForTozs (Jun 17, 2012)

Exactly the same thing happens in single user mode. I can't get to a command prompt. I had recently edited my rc.conf, loader.conf, and wpa_supplicant where I had successfully started wifi using */etc/rc.d/netif start*. I should have rebooted then! Now I can't get it to mount my USB where I could do a reinstall as a last effort.


----------



## ForTozs (Jun 17, 2012)

Sorry for double posting, but it appears my USB drive had become corrupted. I got a new USB drive and the reinstallation is working. So we'll save everyone some heartache and I'll just reinstall. I appreciate your help. I have a feeling you haven't seen the end of me! Thanks!


----------



## ForTozs (Jun 18, 2012)

Well, here I am again. I found out what command was crashing my system after a reinstall. So I'm back to the same problem. Luckily, I have a working USB and can enter the shell through sysinstall. Now I just need to be able to edit my rc.conf. Is this possible to do? I'm assuming that I can if I can get my hard drive mounted. Unfortunately, the standard... 

`# mount -u` 

is not working. 

`# dmesg` 

reveals what I believe is my hard drive at da0. I issued... 

`# mount -t msdosfs /dev/da0 /mnt/hd`, 

but I get the message "Device not configured". I suppose I can reinstall one more time, but I feel there must be a way to gain access to my rc.conf file. Does anyone have any ideas? Thanks again.

Jason


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 18, 2012)

ForTozs said:
			
		

> Well, here I am again. I found out what command was crashing my system after a reinstall. So I'm back to the same problem. Luckily, I have a working USB and can enter the shell through sysinstall. Now I just need to be able to edit my rc.conf. Is this possible to do? I'm assuming that I can if I can get my hard drive mounted. Unfortunately, the standard...
> 
> `# mount -u`
> 
> is not working.



That is not the full command, look at message #2 again.

Do not boot from the install media.  Remove it and boot from the disk where FreeBSD was installed.


----------



## ForTozs (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks. I still can not boot in single user mode. I receive the same message I received in message #1. Could  

[CMD="OK"]set[/CMD] 

be of any use in the loader prompt?


----------



## ForTozs (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm sorry about all the posts. I managed to edit my /etc/rc.conf. I found that you can execute:

[CMD="OK"]unload[/CMD]

at the loader prompt. After that I issued:

[CMD="OK"]load /boot/kernel/kernel[/CMD]
[CMD="OK"]boot[/CMD]

And I was able to boot after that. Hopefully, you've heard the last of me on this issue. Thanks!


----------

